# WHAT HAPPENED??? Capn Marcus got his tires slashed? (mosquito?)



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Some of my Mosquito friends Emailed me,,,, & wanted to know.
I haven't heard nothing about it,,,, Is it TRUE?



AND,,, what's this deal,,,,, 3-4 days ago,,, Did someone in a YAK drown down Mahoning River STRUTHERS?
And Yesterday,,,, a yak'n woman went over the SUMMIT St. dam? OMG,,,,
That's where that school teacher went over & drowned, many years ago,,,, while I was working there.
*
YO, YAK'RS,,, FYI,,, Fast Flowing Rivers are dangerous! Be careful, out there.*

Oh Ya, one more thing,,,,,
DID YOU GUYS SEE THE HUGE MUSKY that was caught in the Mahoning?

(everything Facebook ;>)


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Missed it all .. Not on facebook.


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow doboy..."as the world turns"! Haha. I hope none of that is true! That being said, every year I notice more and more people out in yaks and these days, people seem bored and out because there's nothing else to do. I go In the yak to fish a little and have some peace and there's people all over paddling and discussing stuff from 20 feet apart. I just wanna yell "be quiet, I'm trying to relax out here"! Haha. So many yaks compared to 10 years ago.
I bought mine in 1994 I think.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hummmm,,,,, after BS'n with a bunch of friends, I found out a tad more info,,,,,
I was just told that BOTH yak stories were on the Youngstown 6pm news!?

Last week,,,,, Firemen pulled out a guy that was found in the water, down by Y-Town Walton Hill. 
And it was on yesterdays news, where a guy that was fishing, had to swim up to the Summit St dam's fast white water to pull out the woman who just went over,,,,, she had no idea that the spillway was there..
I believe she was saved, & is still alive.
Anyway,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow. I remember when I first got my yak. I was the practically the only one out there with one.
And, dang straight I was careful. I guess the more people get one, the more problems you'll have. Some of the yakkers in the Flats are downright dumb, surprised no one's been hurt yet.
But how the heck do you go kayaking on a river and not know where the dams are?!?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Wow. I remember when I first got my yak. I was the practically the only one out therewith one.


Me too. I got my first ones in the early 1990’s. I used to get laughed at on the old gfo when I posted about fishing in my kayak. I just smiled as I was fishing (and catching) in areas where nobody else could get too. I long for the days of being laughed at.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I hear ya! My yak's so old it still has a LaDue launch permit on it. Only 9 1/2ft long and 3o-35#.
Dragged that thing all over. Surprised it still has a bottom to it.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

So hopefully Captain didn't get his tires slashed


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Hummmm,,,,, after BS'n with a bunch of friends, I found out a tad more info,,,,,
> I was just told that BOTH yak stories were on the Youngstown 6pm news!?
> 
> Last week,,,,, Firemen pulled out a guy that was found in the water, down by Y-Town Walton Hill.
> ...


The guy was found and pulled out of the river in Struthers, near where Walton Ave. dead ends into Poland Ave. I figure that's about 1/2 mile upstream from the Bridge St. bridge.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lewzer said:


> Me too. I got my first ones in the early 1990’s. I used to get laughed at on the old gfo when I posted about fishing in my kayak. I just smiled as I was fishing (and catching) in areas where nobody else could get too. I long for the days of being laughed at.


I get guys make comments all the time still why in mine. I just laugh as well. And think to myself,funny I catch more fish out of this 400$floating PC of plastic,then a lot of guys do out of 60K+ boats....

A boat full of partiers asked my buddy once-you want us to toss you a rope? My buddy said,nope,but you can toss me an original line.... lol... the girls in the boat lost it...


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

I guess he had extra tires


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

Lol, the way he threatens people and acts a fool all the time it doesn’t surprise me someone went and slashed his tires


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

I follow Capt. Marcus on facebook. He's in a few groups that I partake in. I have yet to see him threaten or post anything derogatory, so why would anyone slash his tires? Maybe I've missed a few things as I've liked so many fishing pages and groups, a lot of post I do not see.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer (Nov 19, 2019)

StarkFisherman said:


> I follow Capt. Marcus on facebook. He's in a few groups that I partake in. I have yet to see him threaten or post anything derogatory, so why would anyone slash his tires? Maybe I've missed a few things as I've liked so many fishing pages and groups, a lot of post I do not see.


He has definitely posted my pic on his page and him and all his buddies were discussing jumping me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

StarkFisherman said:


> I follow Capt. Marcus on facebook. He's in a few groups that I partake in. I have yet to see him threaten or post anything derogatory, so why would anyone slash his tires? Maybe I've missed a few things as I've liked so many fishing pages and groups, a lot of post I do not see.


did you see his post where he did say "the haters slashed my tires at mosquito"


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

People actually jump a person still? Lol, I was jumped in high school as a freshman, never happened again and I became really popular after that lol.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

The fella they found in Struthers was a very young man from east palistine. I understand he was dressed in street cloths, not fishing attire. Sounds dodgey to me.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> He has definitely posted my pic on his page and him and all his buddies were discussing jumping me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's nuts! Theres def a few crazies out there! I'm guessing this is over fishing,or posting about fishing.
A couple months back I had a crazy text me at 3am over and over. Because I liked a certain post. Petty right. Over and over he kept saying he was going to own me,and to rest in pc,said he was praying for my wife and kids,he was better then me because he wore a 800$ suit to work everyday and couldn't wait to catch me on the lake. How could I like that post I've been his friend for years(I had only met the guy like 2x years prior to this,an maybe shared 5 or 6 texts thru out the year). Had to ignore him here,block him elsewhere ,etc,etc. Now he keeps blaming it on alcholoh and crystal meth,and keeps begging me to be his friend. Nah I dont do crazy.
People get to ate up over this stuff,jump you lol,wow. That's rediculous.
Anyways I hope it blows over cause it ain't worth it. Some people never get out of the hi school phase... good luck with everything.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> That's nuts! Theres def a few crazies out there! I'm guessing this is over fishing,or posting about fishing.
> A couple months back I had a crazy text me at 3am over and over. Because I liked a certain post. Petty right. Over and over he kept saying he was going to own me,and to rest in pc,said he was praying for my wife and kids,he was better then me because he wore a 800$ suit to work everyday and couldn't wait to catch me on the lake. How could I like that post I've been his friend for years(I had only met the guy like 2x years prior to this,an maybe shared 5 or 6 texts thru out the year). Had to ignore him here,block him elsewhere ,etc,etc.
> People get to ate up over this stuff,jump you lol,wow. That's rediculous.
> Anyways I hope it blows over cause it ain't worth it. Some people never get out of the hi school phase... good luck with everything.


What a drunken idiot....


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Captain who? Never heard of the guy.. theirs a little captain in all of us


----------

